# Field dressing without running water



## chrismhaase (Nov 17, 2010)

Hey guys, 

We camp in tents with no running water or power.  We do bring 5 gallon jugs to wash small items off with.  Who else is in the same position as me and still field dresses and process their own deer, pig, etc?  We have been taking it to a processor but I bet there is a good way to get some water washer.  I was thinking of using a 55 gallon drum from the back of the truck and running some type of water pump to a hose to wash off the animal meat that we just butchered.  

Does anyone have a system that they do that is in my same position??

Thanks, 

Chris 

PS Pictures would be awesome.  Field prep station that doesn't have running water or power from the power and water companies.....


----------



## fishfryer (Nov 17, 2010)

If you hold the hose lower than the drum,gravity will be your pump.


----------



## chrismhaase (Nov 17, 2010)

Will it be good enough?


----------



## dadsbuckshot (Nov 17, 2010)

http://www.tractorsupply.com/leg-style-storage-tank-35-gal--2137324

Cleaner than most drums - more stable at least than a drum.

Already as a port hole for attaching pump etc...


----------



## chrismhaase (Nov 17, 2010)

Dadsbuckshot - that is what I was thinking, I am more concerned with the pump.  Could you just power a small pump off of the truck battery?  If so what pumps have people used or would use?


----------



## dadsbuckshot (Nov 17, 2010)

chrismhaase said:


> Dadsbuckshot - that is what I was thinking, I am more concerned with the pump.  Could you just power a small pump off of the truck battery?  If so what pumps have people used or would use?



Here ya go for a pump...

http://www.amazon.com/Wayne-PC1-Portable-Battery-Powered-Transfer/dp/B000BQO5RM


http://www.northerntool.com/shop/to...ncepts&cm_pla=Yahoo&cm_ite=12+volt+water+pump

OR a cheaper one...

http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200384668_200384668


----------



## 2011GADawg (Nov 17, 2010)

I am going to have to agree with fishfryer and say gravity is all you need unless you need high pressure but you should have plenty it would be about the same as if you were pouring it out of a bottle


----------



## Fortenberry (Nov 17, 2010)

You could also use a bilge pump for a boat with a small diameter hose. I have one that i use to do fish with


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 17, 2010)

Why do you really need running water to field dress and quarter game? No one in this country had running water until quite recently in the grand scheme of things, most of those people lived off wild game and there were no processors. I spent all last week in a hunting camp without running water, and we took care of several deer with no problems.


----------



## Coastie (Nov 18, 2010)

NCHillbilly said:


> Why do you really need running water to field dress and quarter game? No one in this country had running water until quite recently in the grand scheme of things, most of those people lived off wild game and there were no processors. I spent all last week in a hunting camp without running water, and we took care of several deer with no problems.



X2 you don't need water to field dress game.


----------



## 300 Mag (Nov 18, 2010)

I can think of a few instances where water would be nice, i.e. a gut shot deer/hog....Otherwise, why not use elbow/shoulder length disposable gloves and be done with it for $9.99.  Just my .02.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Nov 18, 2010)

I usually just field dress them in the woods. If it's really bloody, wash it out with water from a jug when we get back to camp.

Even when we take one back to camp, we drop the guts in a tub, then wipe out with paper towels and a jug of water.  It doesn't take a lot of water to clean one up.


----------



## oogachaka (Nov 18, 2010)

NCHillbilly said:


> Why do you really need running water to field dress and quarter game? No one in this country had running water until quite recently in the grand scheme of things, most of those people lived off wild game and there were no processors. I spent all last week in a hunting camp *without running water*, and *we took care of several deer with no problems.*



Humans only NEED to breathe and die.
So, Im sure the OP doesnt NEED water to field dress and 1/4, but it would surely make things easier.
As humans, we try to make things easier...just look at any number of useful inventions made by humans.
Just because you can kill deer with a stone knife, doesnt mean you should not attempt to make it easier on yourself by using a compound bow or a rifle.
I could carry a 120LB deer on my back the ~2 miles back to my house(it would take a while...), but it doesnt mean I shouldnt use a truck.

Also, in the 1st post the OP said "field dress and process". Later in the 1st post he said "butcher", which to me means more than simply quartering a gutted deer.

Simply because YOU took care of game without water without any problems...doesnt mean the OP can.



To answer the OP's question...
"Does anyone have a system that they do that is in my same position??"

I hunt on foot and dont take a lot of stuff into the field so...
I use a portable shower. The kind you fill with water and then hang in the sun. 
Except I dont hang it in the sun when I plan on using it to wash up, since that would heat the water up.
The first time I used this technique I boiled river water the night before(so it had time to cool down) and used that to fill the portable shower.
Ive also used a camelback but that didnt work as well since it was my drinking water and therefore used by two sources(washing and drinking) which means there was not enough water to wash as much as Id like.).

Since you'll have a truck I would go with the 35 GAL drum from tractor supply linked to already in this thread and let gravity force the water out.
Thats my plan in case I ever bring a vehicle with me.


----------



## Jake Allen (Nov 18, 2010)

Why field dress a'toll? If I am close to the truck, I take the deer
straight to the skinning pole, guts and all, and never remove
the guts. No problem to slice in far enough to get the inside loins,
or even removing the ribs. 

Have you tried to field quarter an animal and leave the carcass
in the woods?

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=365808&highlight=field+quarter


----------



## Mr7mag (Nov 18, 2010)

*Running Water*

You could attach one of those small air pumps ( like for emergency tire inflation) , that go in a cigarette lighter. That would pressurize the barrel and pump the water out!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 18, 2010)

oogachaka said:


> Humans only NEED to breathe and die.
> So, Im sure the OP doesnt NEED water to field dress and 1/4, but it would surely make things easier.
> As humans, we try to make things easier...just look at any number of useful inventions made by humans.
> Just because you can kill deer with a stone knife, doesnt mean you should not attempt to make it easier on yourself by using a compound bow or a rifle.
> ...



Dude, chill. I'm not trying to tell you you can't wash stuff if you feel you have to, just trying to answer a question that was asked and save someone some trouble. Just saying that me and lots of other people field dress and quarter deer on a regular basis without running water, and have for years. I want water for butchering and processing, too-but I dont do that in the woods, I do that after I get home, like most other people. Unless something is gutshot, I actually don't want water on it in the field. If I'm gonna gut one, I do that where it fell in the woods. Then I'll skin and quarter it at camp and put it on ice. When I get home, I butcher and process it. This is not just me, almost everyone I know or hunt with does pretty much the same thing. The only thing running water is really helpful for is washing your hands after cleaning a deer.


----------



## T.P. (Nov 18, 2010)

Battery powered 12 volt pump, will empty a 55 gallon drum in around 10 minutes, plenty of volume. Pick one up at Tractor Supply for maybe $80.00.

A fully charged battery will pump more than 1000 gallons between charges.


----------



## T.P. (Nov 19, 2010)

Like this.


http://www.tractorsupply.com/agricu...m-pump-with-demand-switch-and-harness-2111954


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Nov 19, 2010)

NCHillbilly said:


> Dude, chill. I'm not trying to tell you you can't wash stuff if you feel you have to, just trying to answer a question that was asked and save someone some trouble. Just saying that me and lots of other people field dress and quarter deer on a regular basis without running water, and have for years. I want water for butchering and processing, too-but I dont do that in the woods, I do that after I get home, like most other people. Unless something is gutshot, I actually don't want water on it in the field. If I'm gonna gut one, I do that where it fell in the woods. Then I'll skin and quarter it at camp and put it on ice. When I get home, I butcher and process it. This is not just me, almost everyone I know or hunt with does pretty much the same thing. The only thing running water is really helpful for is washing your hands after cleaning a deer.




I was thinking the same thing


----------



## Sterling (Nov 19, 2010)

What about a sprayer, like for insects and such, which can be pressurized via a pump?  

Are you looking for something that has a lot of pressure behind it like a garden hose or just something to spray down the mean, tools, and so forth?


----------



## tree daddy 7 (Nov 19, 2010)

We used to hang a plastic 55 gal drum up in a tree on a hoist.Run a water bib on bottom edge,hook a water hose to it and walla you have water, no pump needed.Bring water to camp with ya,lower it down fill it up.Bam you got more water.Hope this helps. Wish I had pics but that was years ago.


----------



## Thetoolman (Nov 19, 2010)

If you leave a gut pile in my woods thats the last deer you will ever shoot there. Take it to the skinning pole. you dont need water after that . guts & hide go in a drum & dumped in a hole Meat in the cooler . all you need is fire water !


----------



## chrismhaase (Nov 19, 2010)

Thank you everyone for their input.  The reason why I am looking for a more "refined" cleaning solution is I am a Florida guy who lives in Tampa.  So I do not have the luxury as most of you do with living local.  We camp in tents, make camp fires, live out of coolers, etc.  So my idea was to use a poly water tank as many of you have suggested so I was thinking that if I could expedite our cleaning process and make it somewhat easier then why not.  I have seen a few ideas I like for the water pumps, thank you for everyone who suggested that.  

As for the guys who posted just field dress it in the woods and deal with it, that would be a great solution if I only had to drive around the corner to my house.  

Thank you to everyone who contributed.  I think a trip to Tractor Supply is in order. 

Happy hunting this season, Chris


----------



## T.P. (Nov 21, 2010)

chrismhaase said:


> Thank you everyone for their input.  The reason why I am looking for a more "refined" cleaning solution is I am a Florida guy who lives in Tampa.  So I do not have the luxury as most of you do with living local.  We camp in tents, make camp fires, live out of coolers, etc.  So my idea was to use a poly water tank as many of you have suggested so I was thinking that if I could expedite our cleaning process and make it somewhat easier then why not.  I have seen a few ideas I like for the water pumps, thank you for everyone who suggested that.
> 
> As for the guys who posted just field dress it in the woods and deal with it, that would be a great solution if I only had to drive around the corner to my house.
> 
> ...



Chris, your thread got me thinking.. See if this helps.


http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=5527392#post5527392


----------



## Resica (Nov 21, 2010)

Thetoolman said:


> If you leave a gut pile in my woods thats the last deer you will ever shoot there. Take it to the skinning pole. you dont need water after that . guts & hide go in a drum & dumped in a hole Meat in the cooler . all you need is fire water !



What do you mean?


----------



## chrismhaase (Nov 21, 2010)

T.P. said:


> Chris, your thread got me thinking.. See if this helps.
> 
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=5527392#post5527392



TP - thanks.  That is exactly what I was looking for.  Do you think I could wire the 12V pump through the truck's cig lighter instead of running it off of a battery or generator?

I think if I find a small enough one it could work.


----------



## T.P. (Nov 21, 2010)

chrismhaase said:


> TP - thanks.  That is exactly what I was looking for.  Do you think I could wire the 12V pump through the truck's cig lighter instead of running it off of a battery or generator?
> 
> I think if I find a small enough one it could work.



Ain't but one way to find out..

Or pop your hood and hook it directly to the battery.


----------



## T.P. (Nov 21, 2010)

Resica said:


> What do you mean?



X2?  

Guts will be gone in a few days if it even bothers the deer at all.


----------



## pcsolutions1 (Nov 21, 2010)

*You serious?*



Thetoolman said:


> If you leave a gut pile in my woods thats the last deer you will ever shoot there. Take it to the skinning pole. you dont need water after that . guts & hide go in a drum & dumped in a hole Meat in the cooler . all you need is fire water ![/
> 
> I've always done it and it doesn't keep me from seeing more there.  The gut pile is usually gone the next morning.  ???


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Nov 22, 2010)

chrismhaase said:


> TP - thanks.  That is exactly what I was looking for.  Do you think I could wire the 12V pump through the truck's cig lighter instead of running it off of a battery or generator?
> 
> I think if I find a small enough one it could work.




I would use a separate Marine battery....Last thing you
want in the deer woods is a dead truck battery from
running your water pump in camp...


----------



## CowtownHunter (Nov 24, 2010)

I usually don't dress them where they drop because I don't want to contaminate the meat anymore than I have to while dragging them back to my truck.  Instead I drag them to a clearing where I can gut them and easily load on the truck.  I then either take it straight to the processor or hang them up (or on the tailgate) to skin and quarter; putting the meat directly into the ice box.  I always carry several gallons of water and only wash out the part that got dirt or leaves on them.  I also take at least 40lbs of ice.


----------



## SOTL (Nov 24, 2010)

I think sometimes we make things harder than they need to be.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 24, 2010)

You think?


----------



## propwins (Nov 24, 2010)

my truck has a rack mounted on cab roof. i put a 20 gallon plastic aquaflex on the roof. it comes with hose attachment. gravity feed.  really useful for this plus camping water supply. highly recommended.


----------



## propwins (Nov 24, 2010)

see this
http://www.aquaflex.net/


----------



## elfiii (Dec 6, 2010)

Thetoolman said:


> If you leave a gut pile in my woods thats the last deer you will ever shoot there.



Huh? 

I must be the luckiest deer hunter in the world.


----------



## Wild Turkey (Dec 6, 2010)

i dont gut em, skin, backstrap, fronts if i want them, rear qtr, throw in cooler with ice and hose down when i get home.


----------



## DS7418 (Dec 6, 2010)

Wild Turkey said:


> i dont gut em, skin, backstrap, fronts if i want them, rear qtr, throw in cooler with ice and hose down when i get home.


 Same here,, in less than 20mins im done,,deer in the cooler,, no water needed.


----------



## River Rambler (Dec 6, 2010)

Thetoolman said:


> If you leave a gut pile in my woods thats the last deer you will ever shoot there. Take it to the skinning pole. you dont need water after that . guts & hide go in a drum & dumped in a hole Meat in the cooler . all you need is fire water !



Uhhhh this is the farthest thing from the truth.
Put a camera on a gut pile and see how many big bucks, does, coyotes, racoons, and everything else under the sun come and check it out.


----------



## Rockett (Dec 8, 2010)

Don't know if someone said it on here but I was thinking of getting a bildge pump for a boat and running it of a 12 volt to throw water on somthing.  Don't know if it would have enough pressure but it would be cheap and easy to fix up and it sure will pump water out of a boat at a pretty good rate.  I think for about 25-30 buck you can get a top notch bildge pump.


----------



## LEON MANLEY (Dec 8, 2010)

300 Mag said:


> I can think of a few instances where water would be nice, i.e. a gut shot deer/hog....Otherwise, why not use elbow/shoulder length disposable gloves and be done with it for $9.99.  Just my .02.



gut shot does not wash off even with a pressure washer.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Dec 8, 2010)

Thetoolman said:


> If you leave a gut pile in my woods thats the last deer you will ever shoot there.




 Tell that to the NUMEROUS deer I have killed sniffing a gut pile from the previous day. Done it here in Ga, up in WV out in Iowa.






elfiii said:


> Huh?
> 
> I must be the luckiest deer hunter in the world.



Me too.....



River Rambler said:


> Uhhhh this is the farthest thing from the truth.
> Put a camera on a gut pile and see how many big bucks, does, coyotes, racoons, and everything else under the sun come and check it out.



I have gotten some pretty cool pics doing the same thing....


----------



## Jake Allen (Dec 8, 2010)

SOTL said:


> I think sometimes we make things harder than they need to be.





NCHillbilly said:


> You think?


----------



## Whiteeagle (Dec 8, 2010)

Put a tee in the outlet hole of the 55 gal drum. Put a hose bibb in the front and an air valve in the side. Use a cheap 12 volt air compressor to pressurize the drum. Lay the drum on side with hose bibb on bottom. Plug air compressor to cig lighter. Hose cut down with nozzle on end to control water flow on/off. Never forget to shut off air compressor before big BANG. Can add pressure guage to system.


----------



## stick-n-string (Dec 8, 2010)

I will never drag a deer out again. If you quarter them up in the woods, like jake allen showed you, put the meat in a pillow case or trash bag, then put it in a backpack and pack it out. once you get to camp put it on ice. Then when you get to Tampa you can clean it with the hose or take it to the processor. I did this on my hunt in Maryland and had no problems.


----------



## chrismhaase (Dec 8, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the input.


----------



## ng500 (Dec 9, 2010)

Whiteeagle said:


> Put a tee in the outlet hole of the 55 gal drum. Put a hose bibb in the front and an air valve in the side. Use a cheap 12 volt air compressor to pressurize the drum. Lay the drum on side with hose bibb on bottom. Plug air compressor to cig lighter. Hose cut down with nozzle on end to control water flow on/off. Never forget to shut off air compressor before big BANG. Can add pressure guage to system.




*Do not pressurize a drum! * This is very dangerous. Drums are not ASME certified and are not meant to be pressurized.  I'm sure people do it, but all it takes is one time to get seriously hurt or killed.  People underestimate the energy of compressed air.  Use gravity or a pump.


----------



## bigreddwon (Dec 16, 2010)

We try not to take hogs out of the field anymore to process, we field butcher. No water. I am pretty sure it would work with deer just the same. Gut shot or not I don't get anything but a few hairs on my meat worst case. Hams shoulders and back straps are what we take unless its been shot in those areas. We leave the spot with IMO most of the meat you want to BBQ anyways. I saw it on the bow hunters section of GON, very thankful. Works great.


----------



## BigCountry77 (Dec 17, 2010)

*water*

i use this 275 gallon water tote mounted to a trailer. i only fill it about half way. it has a small 12 volt air compressor mounted to the top and it has 2 outlets one at the top that needs compressed air to push the water out of and one at the bottom for usage with out air and for drainage. i field dressed, quartered and deboned 2 does and i used it to cook and clean with for a weekend hunting trip and had to dump most of it on the way home.

price:
tote-$60.00 from woodys
fittings and pipe-$30.00 from home depot
air compressor-$free salvage from camper remodel


----------



## chrismhaase (Dec 20, 2010)

BigCountry77 said:


> i use this 275 gallon water tote mounted to a trailer. i only fill it about half way. it has a small 12 volt air compressor mounted to the top and it has 2 outlets one at the top that needs compressed air to push the water out of and one at the bottom for usage with out air and for drainage. i field dressed, quartered and deboned 2 does and i used it to cook and clean with for a weekend hunting trip and had to dump most of it on the way home.
> 
> price:
> tote-$60.00 from woodys
> ...



Big Country- how is the rack system mounted in the ground?  Rebar, concrete, etc??  And how high up is it?


----------



## Bill Mc (Dec 26, 2010)

I usually field dress near where I shot the deer. The only water I use is to wash my hands. Water will help speed up the growth of bacteria 

I guess it might be different if one was gut shot.

If you're close to a processor then let them do it. Most can do a much cleaner job.

I've found that if you rub the blood over the inside, it will dry and make a cellophane like surface and keep the deer from drying.

In warm weather, I've used black pepper to cover the meat side which keep off all the insects.

As for gut piles, I know a fellow that for 3 weeks, killed 3 deer. Each was about 20 feet from the previous gut pile.


----------

